# so you think you can soap, eh?? (she says to herself....)



## TaoJonz (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know about you...but these inspired awe, and also intimidation.  Amazing stuff....

http://fungeeks.blogspot.com/2009/04/cr ... esign.html


----------



## krissy (Sep 5, 2010)

the detail on those are amazing!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2010)

Those hand carved soaps are cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## xraygrl (Sep 7, 2010)

AMAZING!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 9, 2010)

WOW!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## American Valkyrie (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are definitely keeper pieces.  There's no way you could profit from all the time spent on each one of those.  Beautiful!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that person is a serious artist and chooses soap as a medium.  Incredible stuff.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful! This person needs to start making molds and selling them.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW!!!
I looovvveee the first hairy curly one.
Imagine actually using that...surely u wouldn't.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy crap those are rediculously amazing! The detail on those soaps is fantastic.


----------



## Wick's End (Oct 13, 2010)

Awestruck!


----------

